# Better Start Thinking About Costumes for 2005!



## Zombie-F

Ok, I know Halloween is still over 100 days away (at the time of posting, it's 116 days away), but that doesn't mean you shouldn't start thinking about it, does it?

Now is the time to start considering what you want to be for Halloween. Start thinking about what accessories you'll need as well as where to get your costume from now, because the sooner you get started, the less likely it will be that you'll have to compromise or be disappointed when you can't get what you're looking for. Waiting until the last minute is a bad idea.


----------



## Sinister

Check this out speaking of costumes. I found this about a month back Proof that if you want to really shine for Halloween, you gotta spend the dinero. http://www.runningwolfpack.com/index.html

I imaging a lycanthrope plowing through your graveyard on the prowl for fresh victims would be a welcome asset to your spookfest, Z. Though for over a few grand it could be understandably skipped.


----------

